

Humans Are on the Verge of Losing One of Their Last Big Advantages Over Computer - arnoldschw
https://businessinsider.com/computers-beating-humans-at-advanced-chess-2013-11

======
ColinWright
Being discussed over here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9441590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9441590)

